# Will these plants do well in my tank?



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have about 2.2 watts per gallon in my 37 gallon tank with sand substrate. I am using a 20 watt strip and this http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=31566;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2= These are the plants I am thinking about getting:

Vals, Jungle (Vallisneria gigantea)
Moneywort (Bacopa Monnieri)(
Green Temple Narrow (Hygro Corombosa)
Amazon Sword 'Narrow Leaf' (Echinodorus amazonicus) 
Sword, Green Melon (Echinodorus Osiris)
Nana (Anubias barteri v. ‘Nana’)
Sword, Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae)
Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus) 

How will they do in my tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a loaded question and one that cant truly be answered. If the question is do I meet the requirements for these plants the answer would be most likely. You have enough lighting and sand works fine. Ferts come into play now as well as Co2. The hygro will grow in just about anything as well as the java fern. The rest should grow well but we find what works for one doesn't always work for others. Make sure they have good roots before planting as you are using sand. Float them if they do not.


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Simpte.

So I made a DIY C02 with a two litre bottle and diffused it through my aquaclear filter, but it made a noise every minute, is there another way to diffuse it into my water that is cost free and noise free?


----------



## dcristalli90 (Mar 7, 2006)

anyone know of one?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This pic was taken from here > http://www.petfish.net/articles/Aquatic_Plants/co2.php

I've made one before. Pretty easy to throw together. I don't think it will do as good of a job as running it in your filter though.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry. I was away for the weekend.............................
There are a cpl of methods that can work. Lets address the issues with your current method first.........
Diffusing into a filter works but what one has to realize is you are sending bubbles of co2 into your impeller (the device that creates waterflow in your filter along with siphoning and gravity). It has to chop up these bubbles which is the noise you hear. The smaller the bubbles before they get there, the less noise and less chance of damage.

An airstone is the cheapest method as most everyone has one already. Place this under your filter intake for slightly better results and less noise.
A limewood diffuser ($4.00 for 2) produces much smaller bubbles.
A glass/ceramic diffuser is better ($15-$20). Lasts longer but still requires cleaning.

Those are the 2 best methods for diffusing CO2 from DIYco2.


----------

